# Fish bouncing off the bottom?



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

It could be Chloramine and or chlorine from the tap water. Are you adding any chlorine/chloramine blocker when you do water changes?


----------



## ayrsayle (Jan 9, 2005)

Yep.. Adding Aquaclear in proper dosage for Chloramine. How long is it supposed to sit before the chemicals completely effect the water?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

It seems to me that they're reacting to something about the tap water. Are you adding the aqua clear before you begin filling with tap water? It could also be a different PH, temp. or some other chemical present in your tap water thats irritating them.


----------



## ayrsayle (Jan 9, 2005)

Its possible... i usualy put my 10 ml in the bottom of the bucket before i start adding the water.... regardless, they drop beating themselves up after a few hours... so its going away somehow on its own...

Anyone else get this problem?


----------



## Capt Pugwash (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah I get this problem and I'm in the UK. I've figured it out to be something to do with the water changes as it only seems to happen for a few days after water has been changed.

I'm using API dechlorinator, which says to add 3 drops per gallon to completely get rid of chlorines and metals in the water which I am doing but still is this right as 3 drops per gallon doen't seem a lot to me - the dechlorinator I am using is super concentrated so it might well be right.

I've posted this on another forum too and other people also get the same problem after water changes, (fish skimming off substrate and rocks like they have an itch) nothing wrong with the fish though as have checked all mine thouroughly.

If anybody can add to this I'de be interested to hear an explanation too.


----------



## Hydro (Jun 23, 2004)

Not all dechlorinator deal with chloramine effectively. You might want to check out this link if you haven't seen it already.

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/rev-cond.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## ayrsayle (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the excellent Advice/Suggestions. Im using Hagen/Nutrafin Purifier however. (which deals with the Chloramine) so perhaps.... mine usualy only lasts a few hours.... maybe the chemical just needed longer to work to nullify it all?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

for about a month my corys were scratching themselves on the gravel. I couldnt figure out what was going on! They had no sign of ich no nothing. Ive finally concluded that when i was doing water changes, it was irritating them. At that time i was doing large water changes because i had a problem with algae. Now i dont change as much water since the tank is a bot more stable. and scratching is gone! roud: I still dont know if it was the water or not 100% but when i started to changes less, the itching went away.
BTW i use Seachem's water conditioner- way way cheaper than amquel. good stuff.
Marc


----------

